# Thank you!!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi ALL!!

I just wanted to send a "shout out" to all of you and THANK YOU for always being around with advice, laughter, joy, sympathy and understanding whenever I or anyone else needs it!! :grouphug:

SO thankful I found this board (and this breed!) and Tillie and I can't WAIT to meet some of you at the Northern California Havanese Club Playdate!!! :whoo:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awwww...cute pics!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

And thank you Tammy for sharing your stories. That's how we all learn.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Tammy, I live in Dallas now but am from California and still have a home in Sonoma County. Is that the Russian River in your photo? I won't be around for the June play date, but will be home in July/August. Would love to introduce Coach to the sweet Tillie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tammy, I'm sure we could all say the same thing. I found this place back in the spring of 2007 when I was searching for Milo. I'd had a bad experience online and was looking for advice. The people here were so helpful and so welcoming, I knew I'd found a home. 

Lots of luck dealing with your MHS when you go to that playdate. I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:whoo: Tillie is sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tillie is growing up! Hope you enjoy the playdate and share some pictures!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Love your picture together. I would love to be at the playdate; hope it works out tht I can make it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute Pictures!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone!!! :biggrin1:
ya, Tillie will be a year next month!!
Laura, it's actually the Sacramento River! We are about 4 hrs North of sonoma county, my Aunt actually lives in Cotati!
Let me know when you are in CA and I can try to make it to a playdate!! We are always up for playdates!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL and as for dealing with the MHS ... we are actually carpooling with Katie (moptophavs) and planning to spend some time at her house... and she has PUPPIES, ready to go. puppies. oi vey. and THEN I get to go to a playdate with MORE havs and puppies... gulp.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

I feel the same way about the forum. Thanks everyone! Hope to meet you in June with Kaleb.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Me too! Everyone here is so helpful. You guys feel like family


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you and Kaleb coming up for the playdate!!? I look forward to meeting you and your pup!!!
:grouphug:


----------

